# WLAN Brücke



## dwex (10. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Ich bin umgezogen und bewohne jetzt eine Wohnung welche zwei Stromzähler hat (es waren früher einmal 2 Wohnungen in zwei verschiedenen Häusern) - also scheidet Power-LAN aus (das nur vorweg).

Bei WLAN habe ich das Problem das ich nicht die ganze Wohnung abdecken kann da die Aussenwände so dick sind das WLAN nicht durch kommt.

Ich habe in Wohnung 1 eine FritzBox 7170 und meinen DSL-Anschluss. Jetzt möchte ich in Wohnung 2 mehrere Geräte auch online bringen (mit Kabel und WLAN).
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine "Brücke" (aus WLAN - da ich in einem Eck der neuen Wohnung noch die FritzBox finde) zu bauen und in Wohnung 2 dann an diese Brücke einen Switch anzuschliessen um alle Geräte dort anzustecken. Gleichzeitig soll aber mein Notebook in Wohnung 2 auch über WLAN funktionieren.

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt habe und würde mich über eure Anregungen sehr freuen.


----------



## TheNBP (10. November 2008)

Ich kenne den Linksys WAP54G Access Point. Dieser kann sowohl im Betriebsmodus "Access Point" als auch im Modus "AP Client" arbeiten.
Als "AP Client" verhält sich der WAP54G wie ein Notebook mit Wireless LAN Karte.

Der Modus "AP Client" wäre der den du für dein Vorhaben bräuchtest. 
Du schliesst in Wohnung 2 den Access Point an den  Switch an, konfigurierst ihn als "AP Client" und lässt ihn über WLAN mit der Fritzbox in Wohnung 1 verbinden.
Das kannst Du dir dann so vorstellen das Switch 2 über ein (WLAN) Kabel mit der Fritzbox verbunden ist.

Allerdings kann ein Access Point im "AP Client" Modus keine weiteren Geräte mit WLAN versorgen. Wenn Du das willst bräuchtest du einen zweiten Access Point der dann wirklich auch im Modus "Access Point" läuft.
Idealerweise dann auf einem anderen Kanal.



Nochwas: PoweLAN wird nicht durch einen Stromzähler abgeschirmt, auch wenn das gerne behauptet wird.


----------



## LarsT (11. November 2008)

dwex hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein kleines Problem.
> Ich bin umgezogen und bewohne jetzt eine Wohnung welche zwei Stromzähler hat (es waren früher einmal 2 Wohnungen in zwei verschiedenen Häusern) - also scheidet Power-LAN aus (das nur vorweg).
> ...



Da bräuchstest du eigentlich nur einen WLAN Repeater , der vergrößert vereinfacht ausgedrückt die Reichweite deines WLAN-Netzes. Es gibt Router mit Repeater-Funktion aber auch direkte Repeater, z.B. für dich als AVM-Nutzer den AVM-FRITZ!WLAN Repeater N/G.


----------



## dwex (11. November 2008)

TheNBP hat gesagt.:


> Nochwas: PoweLAN wird nicht durch einen Stromzähler abgeschirmt, auch wenn das gerne behauptet wird.



Lustigerweise habe ich es vor dem Einzug probiert (in der leeren Wohnung) da konnte ich über PowerLAN eine Verbindung aufbauen - jetzt wo ich eingezogen bin (und alle Geräte angeschlossen habe) geht es plötzlich nicht mehr Wohnungsübergreifend. In der jeweiligen Wohnung geht es aber problemlos.


Ich schaue mir mal die von euch empfohlenen Geräte genauer an. Vielen Dank dafür erstmal.


----------

